# Crystal Red Shrimp



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Bought a couple dwarf Vallisenaria from therizman1 and added it to my CRS tank. Just thought I would share these pics. Although I am a huge fan of the pygo species, I try to balance my collection with rare and oddball species non related to piranha's. Enjoy!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics Hollywood sir-I always enjoy seeing pics from you-


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn those are high grade CRS!

Very nice... wish I had the money for some nice grade CRS.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Those are S GRADE CRS. Hoping to establish a larger colony. From what I heard they are much more sensitive to water conditions compared to cherry red shrimp. Also takes time to breed them. I believe that people say these things to corner the market on CRS. So far they are easy to care for and just as easy as cherry red shrimp. We will see as time progress.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very interesting. This is something I know very little about. What's the story on these guys?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

For more information about CRS this Shrimp Website is very useful.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha, those are cool looking little guys.
Nice Pics.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ahh man! those shrimp are lookin awesome! I've recently gotten into the whole shrimp keepin game as well. But stay away from the CRS's just because of the price tag. Your's have some great solid coloring. Best of luck on breeding them. when you are overrun with babies keep me in mind.

I'm hopeing I can get some babies from my tiger shrimp.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

they look tasty


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Where can you buy these shrimp?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never even seen anything like that before, but the red and white ones look like candy canes.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Very nice.,
Thanks for sharing those pictures with us.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

nice shrimp..you should start selling em. S grades give such a high return for how much needs to be put in.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Where can you buy these shrimp?


Aquabid.com


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice little guys. I love shrimp, always a joy to keep.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Very ncie pics! I also have like to mix up my collection by having a very nice well planted 55 gallon, a 20g CRS breeding tank, 2 Angelfish tanks that hold 3 breeding pair.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------

